# Impulse loader for Pro Tools??



## stringmaiden (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi everyone,

So i recently just switched from Reaper to Pro Tools 10 and i managed to keep most of my plug ins. However, PT isn't recognizing the Poulin leCab IR loader i had on Reaper and i installed NadIR as an alternative and it also doesn't show on the plug in list on pro tools.

Does anyone know of a good impulse loader that is compatible with Pro Tools or any other alternatives for loading cab sims??
I would really appreciate it!


----------



## steelyad (Jun 24, 2016)

Give Recabinet a go. Works well for me. I'm in the reaper camp but this one also works as AAX and is low cost because the impulses are sold separately, so if you've got your own already job done. 

Download Recabinet Demo | Kazrog LLC


----------



## stringmaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

steelyad said:


> Give Recabinet a go. Works well for me. I'm in the reaper camp but this one also works as AAX and is low cost because the impulses are sold separately, so if you've got your own already job done.
> 
> Download Recabinet Demo | Kazrog LLC




Thanks for the link! i downloaded the demo for Recabinet AAX version for Pro Tools. it's not showing up on my plug in list at all though...i followed the installation process when downloading the demo but there's no option to drag any files or components onto the plug ins folder on my computer. 

How did you install it for it to work on Reaper? Im curious if the installation process just took care of it and it appeared on your plug in list automatically? 

Other thing i can think of is that pro tools 10 just isnt recognizing an aax plug in and it only works with RTAS? but there's no rtas version for Recabinet unfortunately.

Anyway, thanks for the link! i'll keep trying to make it work.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jul 4, 2016)

AAX is for PT11 & above
You need rtas

Would Two Notes work for you?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 5, 2016)

Maybe your copy of ProTools includes Space, the reverb plugin? Same thing  Any convolution reverb impulse loader will work. The same can't be said in reverse because plugins designed to host cab IRs often have a time limitation on the impulse .wav file.


----------



## stringmaiden (Jul 13, 2016)

EtherealEntity said:


> Maybe your copy of ProTools includes Space, the reverb plugin? Same thing  Any convolution reverb impulse loader will work. The same can't be said in reverse because plugins designed to host cab IRs often have a time limitation on the impulse .wav file.



Thanks! i tried the Waves IR1 reverb that i had and it let me load the cab sims. It sucks to not have as many options (panning, volume, loading multiple impulses,etc) as the LePou or NadIR loaders give you, but if i bypass the reverb itself the cab sims work out just fine, so this will do for now!


----------

